# Programmierung von Robotern



## Grimsey (13 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine neue Aufgabe erhalten und soll mich dabei mit dem Thema Roboterprogrammierung auseinander setzen. In erster Linie geht es ein mal darum, sich einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und Werkzeuge zur Programmierung zu verschaffen.

Ich habe nun mittlerweile schon eine Zeit recherchiert aber so wirklich schlau bin ich aus dem ganzen noch nicht geworden.

Werden Roboter denn in eigenen Sprachen programmiert? Hat da jeder Hersteller seine eigene? Sind das total neue Sprachen oder bauen die auf bereits vorhanden auf (Hochsprachen? SPS-Sprachen?)? Wie läuft so etwas grundsätzlich ab und wie kompliziert gestaltet sich so etwas?

Kennt da jemand eine hilfreiche Seite oder kann vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung etwas dazu sagen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## blimaa (13 April 2011)

Hallo

Ich durfte letztes Jahr mal bei ABB einen Tag lang infolge meiner Weiterbildung mit einem Roboter herumprobieren. Es ist sozusagen eine Ablaufsprache, wobei dort auch If Then etc. Befehle eingebunden werden können. 
Soweit ich weiss, ist es bei Kuka ähnlich. Kuka hat auch eine Soft-SPS, welche auf der Roboterseuerung parallel läuft. Diese kann man für die Programmierung der Roboterzelle benutzen. Z.B. für die Zu- und Abführung, Förderbänder etc. ansteuern.


----------



## Boxy (13 April 2011)

Im Prinzip werden heute die meisten Roboter in eienr Art Hochsprache (Basic, C oder Pascal ähnlich) programmiert. Mann kann es z.B. auch mit guten CNC Steuerung wie 840D und deren Programmierung (NC-Teil) vergleichen. 
Auch die 840D wird für Roboter eingesetzt.

Jeder Hersteller (ABB, FANCU, KUKA, Motorman, COMAU, Epson usw.) , hat aber meist selbst ein eigenes Tool zur Programmierung und Verwaltung. Entsprechend heissen die "Studios" auch anderst und auch die Bedienung ist verschieden. Es ist aber auch möglich die Robies dirket am Panel zu programmieren, also via der Bedienoberfläche im Editor.   

Teils bieten die Hersteller neben den normalen Tools auch spez. Tools an um z.B. ne Robi Linie im Büro zu Simulieen und dann per Host zu programmieren usw. Daher am besten bei den Herstellern direkt nachsehen und dort Infos einholen!


----------



## MariusW (13 April 2011)

Hier wird dir geholfen:

www.roboterforum.de


----------



## Grimsey (13 April 2011)

Danke für Eure ersten Aussagen dazu. Das hilft mir schon einmal weiter


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich kenne Roboterprogrammierung auch mit Hochsprache. VAL II und V+
von Unimation (heute Stäubli) und Adept.

Ist ne super Sache. Die üblichen Hochsprachenbefehle zur Steuerung
des Prozeßablaufs und dann die Befehle zum Verfahren des Roboters:

*Move #Start* (fahre zum Startpunkt, nach Winkelstellung der Achsen)
*Move Start* (fahre zum Startpunkt, nach Haupt- und Werkzeugkoordinaten)

*Appro Start ,0,0,100* (nähere Dich dem Startpunkt in der Werkzeug Z-Achse auf 100mm an)

*Departs 100* (entferne Dich geradlinig vom augenblicklichen Punkt um 100mm in der Werkzeug Z-Achse)

etc. ...

Die Punkte können per Handbediengerät geteacht werden, manuell eingetippt oder auch berechnet werden.

Außerdem umfangreiche E/A- und Kommunikationsfunktionen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (13 April 2011)

Wenn ich Plauen lese fällt mir motoman/yaskawa ein.
Wenn ich recht habe, dann musst du keinen Roboter neu programmieren.
Das meiste wird das Teachen und dem Einfügen der notwendigen Funktionen, die schon vorgegeben sind, sein.
Jeder Roboter- oder -hersteller hat seine eigene Interpretersprache.

Also in Hochsprache werden selten Roboter bei den Endusern programmiert.


bike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (14 April 2011)

Moin,

ich habe ein Mitsubishi-Roboter Programm geschrieben.

Null Vorahnung gehabt... Einarbeitung 2Wochen... Abschluss eine Woche später.

Das PC-Tool heißt:
COSIROP

Man verwendet die Programmiersprache MELFA-Basic lV.

Oder man verwendet das Handgerät falls vorhanden und gibt das Programm nicht ganz so komfortabel zeilenweise ein.

Ich denke es kommt in erster Linie darauf an, welche Anforderungen an den Roboter gestellt werden damit man sich für ein Hersteller/Modell entscheiden kann. Dann natürlich der Preis.
Oder welchen Roboter man vor die Nase gestellt bekommt!

Am Ende arbeitet man sich in alle Hersteller-Sprachen gleich schnell ein.

Gruß


----------

